# [S] google-chrome installation number

## kaTiezei

Is the google-chrome installation number removed or stopped from sending in our version of google-chrome ~51.0.2704.79 and will it stay like that ? 

See https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/privacy/ .Last edited by kaTiezei on Sun Jun 05, 2016 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

I'm not sure what you're expecting. When you ask portage to install a precompiled binary product from upstream it does just that. There is no magic unicorn decompiler that'll remove specific bits of code you don't like.

----------

## kaTiezei

Thanks, I oversaw that it is just downloading a .deb.

----------

